# What is the average age for cockatiels?



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They can live up to twenty years. Do you have a cockatiel?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

15-25 years is around the average lifespan i believe. oldest on record was 35 when it died i read somewhere


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! 35 years old! Good job cockatiel!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

So Woodstock could possibly live another 6-16 years..... Wow, I would be 68-78  That's amazing! Thanks guys.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

morla said:


> They can live up to twenty years. Do you have a cockatiel?


or 82! Yikes.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They can live up to 82 years!? Awsome!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

No. That would be my age. 

Yes, my bud is a cockatiel.


----------

